# My herd



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

This is my lil herd. The black one is my billy.. Love my Goats!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd kill em for getting on my truck! Lol. Nice looking herd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol thanks that was when we first got them and still working on fencing!! I had to snap a picture before I chased them down 
Now I have a new SUV and I would die if they jumped on it!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha cute. One of my goats amor'e one day was grazing. We'll my grandmas cruiser was in the driveway well amor'e ran and tried jumping on the back of it but could make it so she did like this sideways twist thingy. It was hilarious :') this is amor'e now


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Aww cute!!! That's what they would do, run jump up on it, sling off sideways, run, sling of a big bolder, then run pack to the car.. Lol it was so cute but my Rav took a beating that day.. No more free range for them


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like your Billy and mine could be twins


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah they do look a lot alike!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is some more pics of my buck, and a pic of my donkey curious about the camera on a snow day


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol too cute!!! Your billy looks older with the longer horns and beard  is he full pygmy?? Oh and I love the donkey too


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is supposed to be full pygmy but you can never know unless you have papers. I got his mom when she was pregnant and she was a pygmy I got to see the dad and he looked pygmy. But honestly I think he may have some nigerian in him. What breed is yours??


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I adore the donkey. I love my burru boys! Yours looks a lot like our Elvis

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

All 4 of mine are supposed to be pygmy/nigerian.. I didn't see any parents so not sure either?? But I think my billy looks more pygmy and my girls look more nigerian.. Either way they are all cute 
That donkey pic just cracks me up.. I have thought many times of getting a mini donkey.. There is someone in my area that sells them a lot..


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I love my donkey fern she is soo silly. At first when I went to go look at her I thought she was a mini donkey but she was a standard but I got her anyways and she is just the best donkey ever!!! Her name is Fern


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

This may sound like a stupid question but do you keep the donkey in with the goats? I know a lot of ppl do, but how do they protect them selves from a goat with horns if they were aggressive at first?? When we first put all our goats together they butted the crack out of each other to determine alpha goat.. Would they do that to a donkey?


----------

